# ford explorer ?



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a 2004 ford explorer xls with the 4.3 V6
Can i plow with this ?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

How much are you gonna plow, just your drive? And what part of the country do you live in?
You could put a homesteader on
source:http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=126639#post126639


----------



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

my driveway 30 X 150
my dads drive 30 X 30
my sisters drive 15 X 30

i am in upstate ny


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Plow with the storm!


----------



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

whats the storm ?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Seriously?!


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

nailgun;1013102 said:


> whats the storm ?


Thats scary.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

don't let the snow get to deep or you might have a hard time pushing it the snow. i would not let it get over 6" deep. just so you know this thread probably needs to be in the Non-Commercial Snow Removal area.


----------



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks
i realized that after i posted that i was in the wrong forum and didn't know how to move
and since people so far have been so sarcastic i gave up
sorry


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

nailgun;1013102 said:


> whats the storm ?


_*What he means is to plow with the storm... meaning do it in intervals rather then waiting for the entire storm to end then go at it in 1 shot, it will be easier on your explorer..... you could get a snowbear plow and do it that way, wont be so harsh on your truck. Good luck!*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

nailgun;1013179 said:


> thanks
> i realized that after i posted that i was in the wrong forum and didn't know how to move
> and since people so far have been so sarcastic i gave up
> sorry


*Nailgun dont take it to heart, if you haven't plowed before its ok everyone has to start some where ...... i'm not directing this at anyone in this thread but just giving you the heads up that some people are in the frame of mind that if you dont own a $70.000 truck and $8.000 buck plow your just no good. Some of the guys are harsh and think they know it all..... they seem to forget they were once new at it too and it goes to they're head By the way welcome to plowsite *


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

nailgun;1013179 said:


> thanks
> i realized that after i posted that i was in the wrong forum and didn't know how to move
> and since people so far have been so sarcastic i gave up
> sorry


i hope i didnt come across that way. you will need to push the snow as far as you can so you will have room for the rest of the year. but remember a plow truck is not battering ram stuff will break if you beat on it real hard.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

xll_VIPER_llx;1013206 said:


> *Nailgun dont take it to heart, if you haven't plowed before its ok everyone has to start some where ...... i'm not directing this at anyone in this thread but just giving you the heads up that some people are in the frame of mind that if you dont own a $70.000 truck and $8.000 buck plow your just no good. Some of the guys are harsh and think they know it all..... they seem to forget they were once new at it too and it goes to they're head By the way welcome to plowsite *


man i couldn't have said it better. there is alot of know it alls and think they have the best equipment. welcome


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

hansons glc;1013216 said:


> man i couldn't have said it better. there is alot of know it alls and think they have the best equipment. welcome


*Thanks hanson ..... i dont think he meant you.*


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

xll_VIPER_llx;1013206 said:


> *Nailgun dont take it to heart, if you haven't plowed before its ok everyone has to start some where ...... *


just don't start at the end of the storm,
I hope he wasent saying I was being sarcastic?


----------



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks to viper for the explanation. Hanson i also appreciated your input and pointing out about the forum mistake. i realised it but you wouldn't have known that so your response was warranted, and you provided details which helped.
Being as i was just getting involved in plowing with an atv i was interested in where i could maybe additionally go from here. 
In reading this forum i thought this could be a great place to read and follow to help me see if maybe this could someday make me some chaching........

lots of boneheads run out buy a crappy abused trruck put a plow on it rip off a bunch of unsuspecting customers and in the process destroy trucks and property. This forum seemd to be above that and i hope i was correct in this assumption.

Pardon my questions if they seem stupid i am just learning. and to explain.........i seriously thought the guy who said storm was telling me about a type of plow to buy since he had mentioned a plow brand in the previous post, and i didn't feel like getting abused for my stupidity.

no harm no foul guys... thanks for the assistance and i look forward to more.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Your welcome, always like helping out another guy


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*No problem at all nailgun........ some people are just out to cut to the bone when it comes to new people and i firmly believe that it drives new guys looking for input away from the forum. This is a top notch site with a great bunch of people that would give help anyway possible. *_


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope he's not talking about me being sarcastic. :crying:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

ajslands;1013870 said:


> I hope he's not talking about me being sarcastic. :crying:


_*me? lol hell no!*_


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

xll_VIPER_llx;1013872 said:


> _*me? lol hell no!*_


No me :waving:


----------



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

ajslands only very slightly, the seriously didn't exactly answer me but i would have followed up with a yes if it weren't for the next guy...kbt
i figured if i chimed in after that i was in for a world of hurt

we are all good guys


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

The only reason I said "seriosly" is Cuz I thought you were trying the be a smart a$$ or sarcastic. So good luck, have fun and don't break equipment or you will be paying


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

ajslands;1014053 said:


> The only reason I said "seriosly" is Cuz I thought you were trying the be a smart a$$ or sarcastic. So good luck, have fun and don't break equipment or you will be paying


Same reason for myself I thought you had been plowing for awhile and was just playing dumb.


----------

